# Black Walnut and White Ash Display Cabinet, Update



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Black Walnut and White Ash Display Cabinet, Completed*

To All,

Here is an update on this cabinet I posted a week or two ago.

I'm very pleased with the combination of walnut and ash. Not just the color but contrast in texture also. Walnut is refined and ash is rustic.

The drawer fronts, door rails and the stretcher parts are made curved by laminating thin boards together on curved forms. In the photos I have just one coat of Wipe-on-poly. 

The curved doors have stops for glass. The horizontal stops are straight across the back so I can use flat glass. Those pieces were tricky to make.

After laminating the curved parts, the stretcher frame was assembled using mitered corners that have perpendicular glue splines securing them together. I then used a shouldered drill bit and a truss headed screw through the center of the miter to fasten the stretchers to the legs and capped it off with the little walnut corner blocks. 


Bret


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

You are killing me with this incredible display of skill. I love this piece. The contrasting woods, the shape, the style.......heck everything.  Absolutely gorgeous work. I can't wait to see it finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

AARRRRRGGGGG ! Dammit, I just hate it when you guys post these incredible cabinetry projects. I cannot for love nor money seem to get that kind of stuff done. My rule seems to be "measure twice, then screw it up anyway".

That's a really admirable job and an excellent design. My hat's off to your skills.

Paul


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Bret, Your pieces have been putting me in aw again and again! I love the curved look to the cabinet and the dovetailed hutch! Beautiful! The contrast of colors your pieces have are perfect!  Great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Very awesome. I love the style.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Beautiful, I love it.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

As usual, another example of something I'll never quite be capable of doing. Fantastic work... I especially like the small details.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Dude, that's awesome! Looks fantastic.:notworthy:


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

I see something like that and think "Wow, must be easy, I can do that!"

So I buy all that wood...


And I end up with like 15 more chess boards I don't need. :wallbash:


Excellent work. Your dovetails are so nice and tight they almost look fake.... almost!

Great Job! :yes:

Bobby


----------



## OldCoastie (Jun 10, 2010)

Unfortunately the only way I can see that coming out of my shop is if Bret were to somehow screw up and leave it here... Thanks for sharing. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with next.
Earl


----------



## bbandu (Mar 29, 2011)

That is an awesome cabinet, almost makes me not want to post my project.


----------



## GWEE (Aug 30, 2009)

Speechless


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

+ what everyone else said. That is an heirloom piece.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

bbandu said:


> That is an awesome cabinet, almost makes me not want to post my project.


Same here - I hate to post my crap, now. Good job - Fantastic!!


----------



## davelindgren (Aug 25, 2010)

OMG! That is absolutely beautiful. I LOVE the contrasting colors. That is craftsmanship.


----------



## timmybgood (Jan 11, 2011)

This is why I get on here every morning before I go to my shop, inspiration!


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

What a beautiful piece... well done.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Thanks*

To All,
Thank you for your nice comments. I'll go back to the shop now if I can fit my head through the door.

Bret


----------



## Scoma (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow!.....yep, that's all I can say.....WOW!


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Beautiful! Jaw dropping! This is the type of skill that I hope I will one day posses! I love it!


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Beautiful work. Love the contrasts. 
--Matt


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Bret, your pieces are just beautiful! Nice choice of woods, nice design, incredible craftsmanship, the whole thing is great!


----------



## ShavinWood (Mar 30, 2011)

*Awesome*

Design, Craftsmanship, Artistry, Detail.
ShavinWood
(Tom)


----------



## Stanley #4 (Apr 6, 2011)

That's a beautiful piece. I love the Walnut and blond wood combo.
Super congrats!


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Man that is an incredable piece. Maybe when I'm 90 I can turn something like that out!!?


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

WOW :notworthy:


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Has anybody heard from Bret in the past couple days? He could be stuck in the doorway with no food or water  I hope he is ok. 

Bri


----------

